# Closed Door JKD Seminar



## NARC (Jul 15, 2003)

:asian: On September 27,2003 Prof. Gary Dill of the Jeet Kune Do Association will be the featured Instructor of a "Closed Door" Session on "Oakland Era" JKD.  This will take place in Gainesville,Va for more information contact: Progressive Self Defense @ P.O. Box 211 Gainesville,VA 20155 or jpbstraightblast@hotmail.com for further information.  This is a limited enrollment Seminar and will be a "all day" event 9 a.m. til 5 p.m.   :asian: With a Social/Dinner following for participants.


----------



## arnisador (Nov 10, 2003)

Did we get a review?


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 4, 2004)

The "closed door seminar" was moved to N.J Kwoon due to John Ballies Law enforcement obligations. I was going to attend, but decided to leave the Professor instead.I'm sure the seminar went well though. The N.J. kwoon is one on the best schools(in SDS) I have had the pleasure of visiting.


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 4, 2004)

Whenever I hear Gary Dill I immediately think of Dillman, as in pressure points. 

My brain is broken.


----------



## Gary Crawford (Feb 4, 2004)

You are not the only one to make that mistake.You would be surprised how many have.Maybe because people know who Dillman is. LOL


----------



## Black Bear (Feb 6, 2004)

Well I have some vague sense that he's a JKD guy, "Professor" Gary Dill. I've seen his caricature or something in the ads in Black Belt magazine, in that jun fan/OJKD posture, I forget what it's called.


----------

